# Wanna Get a 5 String Bass...



## scottro202 (Oct 9, 2009)

So yeah, I wanna get a 5 string bass for recording purposes, and possibly more. I also want a bass POD of some sort. 

What would be a good 5 string bass. I want something that sounds decent, decent quality, and under $200 new used, I don't care. 

Also, what would be a nice multi-effect processor for a bass? ZOOM, POD, etc.

And I also want some cheap practice amp. Any suggestions?

Any advice is welcome!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Oct 9, 2009)

a friend have a bantam xb125, washburn, really cheap, alder body, confortable neck, good hardware, active/passive, etc, Google it.


----------



## Andii (Oct 9, 2009)

My buddy has a 6 string douglas. Everything is stock and it sounds pretty good. The only negative thing is that the pickups are single coil, but when the pickup knob is in the middle they are turned into a humbucker and it sounds amazing.


----------



## satchfrk (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a brand new Ibanez SR505 that I bought two months ago and haven't even touched to date. Work doesn't allow me to get even near it ... Send me a PM if interested...


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm no bassist, but I'm really happy with the used Ibanez SRX505 I got a few months ago. I got it used for $250 (Canadian), and I usually see the low-to-mid SRX (basswood) series go for around $200-300, might be worth checking out.

Of course there is always SX (rondo) which appear to be great budget basses, but I have no experience with them myself.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 14, 2009)

can't go wrong with the Peavey Cirrus (not USA made) or Ibanez basses

all under a grand and fantastic basses


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 14, 2009)

I would advise you to go for something with a 35" scale (I'm assuming that you're going to tune with a low B). From what I've heard, I'm inclined to believe that it really helps with regards to clarity. To my ears, 34" basses' low Bs sound distinctly muddy.


----------



## thedonutman (Oct 14, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I would advise you to go for something with a 35" scale (I'm assuming that you're going to tune with a low B). From what I've heard, I'm inclined to believe that it really helps with regards to clarity. To my ears, 34" basses' low Bs sound distinctly muddy.



Whilst I agree that most 35" basses have good B strings, I don't think it's a prerequisite for a good B string. eg. The EBMM Stingray and Bongo 5 have amazing B-strings and they're only 34"


----------



## Dr Love (Oct 16, 2009)

I prefer 34" and 36" to 35". To my ears 35" scale does not sound right on a five string. I have heard other bass players say the same thing.


----------



## damigu (Oct 24, 2009)

scottro202 said:


> Also, what would be a nice multi-effect processor for a bass? ZOOM, POD, etc.



to address one issue no one else seemed to respond to: i very highly recommend the POD X3 for bass.

i have one that i use for both guitar and bass. for guitar it's acceptable since i have no access to amp/cab for the next year (i'm living in a place *way* too small right now).
but for bass, i can achieve every single sound i've ever wanted out of bass.
even if/when i move on to something else for guitar tones, i'll be keeping the X3 for the bass. without question.


----------



## NeglectedField (Oct 25, 2009)

With 34 vs 35 scale, I would say if you want a bit of clunk and slap in your sound, go 34, for a more piano like sound, do 35. 35 doesn't really agree with me except for the odd Lakland 5-er I've tried, but it also depends on string gauge. I'd go for a set with a .135 low B if you're on 34.


----------

